# Wheeeeew!



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll let you boys chew on this one over the weekend.

http://news.yahoo.com/self-professed-bible-scholar-makes-explosive-allegation-jesus-133026476.html


----------



## 660griz (Oct 11, 2013)

Like stated, it probably won't matter to the faithful. The ones already looking to jump ship, will. For me, it is interesting but will not have an affect on my 'not believing'.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bullet, I read the article......what is there to chew on?  Some dude reading into widely recognized documents and creating a theory?  Come on, now.......


----------



## drippin' rock (Oct 11, 2013)

Are the Bible scholars and academics referenced Christian?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Bullet, I read the article......what is there to chew on?  Some dude reading into widely recognized documents and creating a theory?  Come on, now.......



You felt compelled enough to post so my work is done 

I would enjoy whatever thoughts anyone decided to post about it. I did not get a chance to look into it any further than that article but want to if I get the time.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

I took the bait!!  ....... 

It was interesting, but it will not change much, if he had uncovered new documents, then I might be a touch more interested in what he had to say.  But, his stuff is based on Josephus' writings, which is generally used to support Christian claims.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I took the bait!!  .......
> 
> It was interesting, but it will not change much, if he had uncovered new documents, then I might be a touch more interested in what he had to say.  But, his stuff is based on Josephus' writings, which is generally used to support Christian claims.



I am interested in finding out if the things taken from Josephus' writings are things well known or things that were in with the writings but not widely used or known.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2013)

> Rather than a theology, Atwill believes that Christianity was concocted as a government project that was used to control Roman citizens. During a time in which Jewish residents were waiting for their Messiah, he says they were a constant source of insurrection, leading the Romans to seek out an equalizing and tempering force.
> 
> "When the Romans had exhausted conventional means of quashing rebellion, they switched to psychological warfare," Atwill explains in the press release. "They surmised that the way to stop the spread of zealous Jewish missionary activity was to create a competing belief system."




So they create "a competing belief system" and then spend the next 300 years persecuting that competing belief system.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> So they create "a competing belief system" and then spend the next 300 years persecuting that competing belief system.



It's a historical conspiracy theory......you hang out in the politcal forum enough to know that folks will buy just about anything if it fits their agenda.

The natural response to your above statement would be "it gave them a reason to kill more people off, and a common cause with the regular Jews......"

This junk is easy.  My guess is the guy was looking for what he found WAY before he found it.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2013)

> "When the Romans had exhausted conventional means of quashing rebellion, they switched to psychological warfare," Atwill explains in the press release. "They surmised that the way to stop the spread of zealous Jewish missionary activity was to create a competing belief system."



There is no such thing.  Jews don't proselytize.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> So they create "a competing belief system" and then spend the next 300 years persecuting that competing belief system.




Not too much different than what goes on in our current government. We just won't make it 300 years to see if the nonsense pans out.

Hows that JB?


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> It's a historical conspiracy theory......




... and Jesus was crucified on Golgotha which is kind of like ... A GRASSY KNOLL!


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> ... AND Jesus was crucified on Golgotha which is kind of like ... A GRASSY KNOLL!


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Hows that JB?



Which part?


----------



## 660griz (Oct 11, 2013)

His speech is scheduled for opening day of rifle season so, we may never know.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> There is no such thing.  Jews don't proselytize.



Geez, I don't know.  A few seem to differ on that.
http://reformjudaismmag.org/Articles/index.cfm?id=1850


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Which part?



No No No.....I was asking you how I rate in the paranoid Gov't conspiracy ranks with my reply to Centerpin. lololol


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Geez, I don't know.  A few seem to differ on that.
> http://reformjudaismmag.org/Articles/index.cfm?id=1850



That is Reform Judaism.  Other Jewish traditions commonly refer to it by another name:  Christianity.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> No No No.....I was asking you how I rate in the paranoid Gov't conspiracy ranks with my reply to Centerpin. lololol



   I'm completely missin' it today 

....and, you are up there, but you need to add in that the military indsutrial complex is using Obama as a pawn to speed up our demise because their master, Warren Buffet, has a secret gay relationship with an alien who needs to use Nebraska as a vactation home.

Oh.....and they are using us religious nut cases to accelerate the tensions by making us a major voting bloc of the republican party, because everybody would vote Democrat if we all were thinking clearly......so says Buffet......


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> No No No.....I was asking you how I rate in the paranoid Gov't conspiracy ranks with my reply to Centerpin. lololol



You'd rate higher if you changed your name to "magicbullethead".


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I'm completely missin' it today
> 
> ....and, you are up there, but you need to add in that the military indsutrial complex is using Obama as a pawn to speed up our demise because their master, Warren Buffet, has a secret gay relationship with an alien who needs to use Nebraska as a vactation home.
> 
> Oh.....and they are using us religious nut cases to accelerate the tensions by making us a major voting bloc of the republican party, because everybody would vote Democrat if we all were thinking clearly......so says Buffet......



THAT is just what you would like me to believe.......but it will not penetrate my tinfoil helmet. Nice try though.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> That is Reform Judaism.  Other Jewish traditions commonly refer to it by another name:  Christianity.



Choosing Judaism: Judaism's Proselytizing Tradition 

That is the Title of the Article!!

From the article:


> This suggests that Jews must have been actively proselytizing at the time.
> 
> Yes. According to the Jewish historian Salo Baron, in great part because of proselytizing, the number of Jews grew from 150,000 in 586 B.C.E. to eight million in the first century C.E.—at which time they constituted 10% of the Roman Empire! Jews were working very hard then to convert pagans; the Gospel of Matthew reports that Jewish proselytizers traveled over sea and land to make a single proselyte (23:15).
> 
> ...


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I'm completely missin' it today
> 
> ....and, you are up there, but you need to add in that the military indsutrial complex is using Obama as a pawn to speed up our demise because their master, Warren Buffet, has a secret gay relationship with an alien who needs to use Nebraska as a vactation home.
> 
> Oh.....and they are using us religious nut cases to accelerate the tensions by making us a major voting bloc of the republican party, because everybody would vote Democrat if we all were thinking clearly......so says Buffet......



I would bring that up at my Paranoid Schizophrenic meeting group tonight but I have not attended in months. ( I think someone is after me)


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> I would bring that up at my Paranoid Schizophrenic meeting group tonight but I have not attended in months. ( I think someone is after me)





I have tried in the past, but cannot find, youtube instructions for making a tin-foil hat to post down in the political forum.  If you ever hang out down there, you would understand why.  Some folks in there, who truly believe they are normal and well adjusted people, believe some absolutley insane things.  It's a hoot.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I have tried in the past, but cannot find, youtube instructions for making a tin-foil hat to post down in the political forum.  If you ever hang out down there, you would understand why.  Some folks in there, who truly believe they are normal and well adjusted people, believe some absolutley insane things.  It's a hoot.



CPF will post a video, of a cartoon animal singing a song while making a tinfoil hat, just be patient.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> You'd rate higher if you changed your name to "magicbullethead".



The Warren Commission has that patented and trademarked.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> CPF will post a video, of a cartoon animal singing a song while making a tinfoil hat, just be patient.



I'm hoping so......but, I'll be poachin' it for the political forum soon if he does


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I'm hoping so......but, I'll be poachin' it for the political forum soon if he does



He has never let us down.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> CPF will post a video, of a cartoon animal singing a song while making a tinfoil hat, just be patient.



You give me too much credit.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 11, 2013)

bullethead said:


> The Warren Commission has that patented and trademarked.



Curses!  Foiled again!


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 11, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> I have tried in the past, but cannot find, youtube instructions for making a tin-foil hat to post down in the political forum.  If you ever hang out down there, you would understand why.  Some folks in there, who truly believe they are normal and well adjusted people, believe some absolutley insane things.  It's a hoot.



u aint jokin


----------



## HawgJawl (Oct 11, 2013)

I ran into someone (on the job) who lined his entire house with tin foil but the ray beams were still getting through.  He discovered that they cannot penetrate a vacuum, so he started collecting used fluorescent lightbulbs and had a couple of walls lined with tinfoil plus rows of fluorescent lightbulbs.

I swear.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 11, 2013)

HawgJawl said:


> I ran into someone (on the job) who lined his entire house with tin foil but the ray beams were still getting through.  He discovered that they cannot penetrate a vacuum, so he started collecting used fluorescent lightbulbs and had a couple of walls lined with tinfoil plus rows of fluorescent lightbulbs.
> 
> I swear.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 11, 2013)

HawgJawl said:


> I ran into someone (on the job) who lined his entire house with tin foil but the ray beams were still getting through.  He discovered that they cannot penetrate a vacuum, so he started collecting used fluorescent lightbulbs and had a couple of walls lined with tinfoil plus rows of fluorescent lightbulbs.
> 
> I swear.



Oh     My


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 21, 2013)

I guess it didn't go over that well... I saw churches full on Sunday.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

> *self-professed* Biblical scholar Joseph Atwill



Pretty much says it all.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't leave us hanging...did the ray beams ever get through or what?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 22, 2013)

If he actually did present at a symposium in London this past weekend, I can't find anything about it.  If anyone can find a follow-up on this, please post it.


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 22, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I guess it didn't go over that well... I saw churches full on Sunday.


----------

